# Iowa Cubing Facebook Group



## Mikel (Aug 20, 2017)

I recently created a Facebook group for cubers in Iowa, USA and surrounding areas.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1629559883761917/

I'd like to use the group to communicate with you all about upcoming competitions in Iowa and create an online community for local cubers to interact. Please check it out!

Thanks,

Brandon Mikel
WCA Candidate Delegate - USA (Iowa)


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm not on Facebook, and I don't live in Iowa, but I'm pretty close to Iowa in Wisconsin. I'd likely attend a competition in, North of, or East of Waterloo, and I'd be happy to help out if possible with something closer, say, within 20 miles of Lansing or Marquette.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 31, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I'm not on Facebook, and I don't live in Iowa, but I'm pretty close to Iowa in Wisconsin. I'd likely attend a competition in, North of, or East of Waterloo, and I'd be happy to help out if possible with something closer, say, within 20 miles of Lansing or Marquette.



I'm planning a competition in Osage, IA. Is that close enough for you? It's surely north of Waterloo, but more west.


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 31, 2017)

Mikel said:


> I'm planning a competition in Osage, IA. Is that close enough for you? It's surely north of Waterloo, but more west.


Sweet! Looks like I'm a little over 2 hours drive from there, about the same as from Madison. It's not close enough that I would definitely go, and certainly not close enough to make extra trips to help out beforehand, but it's close enough that I would try to work it into my schedule if I was interested in the event list. I would of course be happy to judge and scramble if I was there.


----------

